# Cupramine



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Is this normal for having used cupramine?This is day 4 of having had dosed with the meds. Followed instructions and now seems very strange.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Not sure if you meant to attach a pic? I don't know what Cupramine is but your post also doesn't really show your problem at all...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes I meant to add a pic. The water is so cloudy and I have these weird,skinny white strands growing on the glass.It looks like algae of some sort.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Sort of looks like a bacterial bloom; which can happen when you throw off the tank ecology all of a sudden (which medicating can do). Not usually a problem unless it starts depleting the oxygen in the tank (add some extra areation/agitation if you can). Make sure you test your ammoina/nitrite/nitrate as well (in case the filter bacteria are affected).


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did it kill the snails at least? Lol


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I did swap this tank about 1.5 months ago and have dosed with Cupramine,so it could be a bloom. The thing is that I treated another tank and the water is clear.Maybe the snails are dying and polluting the water as well.It says to keep it for 2 weeks like this but I'd like to do a water change.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Snails? Yeah... that'd do it. Decaying organic matter in the tank will usually cause a bloom.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought so. Thanks. Ever since I re did my set up I thought I was free of those damn mts. They survive like cockroaches.


----------

